# Gaming laptop around 50-60k



## Abhishekrocked (Mar 3, 2015)

1) What is your budget? 
INR 50k (min) - 60k (max) 

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
15" - 16" screen
I would play games at 

3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 
Gaming mostly ...... it shouldn't lag ( that i hate the most ) also heating prob.  

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eyeing for ?
I dont have any idea about it for now.. reading forums and infos.

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
I am using currently of HP Pavilion DV6 laptop which i purchased 5 years ago...it was amazing it run every game at high setting thou its still working now, but have to run on med settings. Also it has a fan heating prob it heats a lot when running high games.

HP , Lenovo , Dell   

6) Anything else you would like to say?
Purchase place ( flipkart) , can go to showroom directly 
Would be great if it comes it OS and drivers
Please it shouldn't lag while playing and also fan heating prob ( which i hate the most , dont mind paying a little bit extra )


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 3, 2015)

^ You may wait to have a look at this from *Flipkart-Gigabyte Laptop(GAMING)*
Seems that it may have a price over and within Rs.60K~70K


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 3, 2015)

There are no gaming laptops for 50-60k. Best you can get are multimedia laptops like Lenovo Z50 which have 840M which is minimum for games on low settings. But in coming 1-2 years, it will not be enough.
Better to get a desktop assembled if you want to play games or increase your budget to 80k and get Lenovo y50 with 860M
Gaming laptops have GTX 870M/960M or higher.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 3, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> There are no gaming laptops for 50-60k. Best you can get are multimedia laptops like Lenovo Z50 which have 840M which is minimum for games on low settings. But in coming 1-2 years, it will not be enough.
> Better to get a desktop assembled if you want to play games or increase your budget to 80k and get Lenovo y50 with 860M
> Gaming laptops have GTX 870M/960M or higher.


But Gigabyte P15F v2 is not any lean laptop either. As per your suggestions on a separate thread,you are asking guys to go for a laptop those that have nVIDIA 840M mobile GPU as a bare minimum.
The Gigabyte model has NV 850M GPU  and also it sports a 1920x1080 FHD display resolution, so where is the problem,Saiyan if it sells below Rs.80K(cheaper than that of LENOVO Y50)???

Just assuming the value and never undermining LENOVO,so no offence taken.

Why not Laptop's from other manufacturers???
Look LENOVO may be your true loved brand,so no problem for anyone in that. You are a true LENOVO fanboy,no problem in that also. But why should people buy only LENOVO brands,when others are also present with their models???

Again I* respect the choice + wish* of people.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 3, 2015)

^ I recommend Z50 with 840M to people who have 40-50k budget. 

Buying a laptop with DDR3 850M for 70k isn't a wise decision.

I'm suggesting Y50 because its the only laptop with 860M under 80k. Other OEM's are just ripping off customers by offering 850M for anything >65k. Even the FHD Z50 with ULV i7 and 840M is overpriced. Now, I can't change how a company prices its products right? Its India where we will always get overpriced stuff and there is no point in buying an underpowered laptop for gaming.

Lets say OP buys the gigabyte laptop with GTX 850M for 60-70k while he can get a desktop assembled for 60k with GTX 960, which can completely destroy the 850M in gaming performance. Will he get good value of it? 850M can't handle recent and future games at FHD resolution. Will the OP be satisfied with that?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 3, 2015)

^ Your suggestions for an assembled Desktop-PC for GAMING is always laudable as all of us know,that no matter how much laptops have progressed,they can never match or beat a Desktop in gaming,where sky is the limit.
But satisfaction is a very subjective issue. You can never have satisfaction matching with another person until that person is very well known to you and is your true long friend or nearest/dearest one. Even in such cases, disagreements in choice of products follow surely.
Each and every human being has his/her own freedom of choice.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 3, 2015)

You know, forget about the Y50 which has a not so good screen. OP should get this through an acquaintance from USA: 

XOTIC PC | FORCE 16GC (29-029) w/ 860M (MSI GE60 ApachePro Barebones)

Would cost 51k and comes with 860M. This is the laptop suitable for gaming and well within OP's budget.

MSI India sells almost similar config but with 840M for 67k  (link: MSI GP60 2PE Leopard (424IN) Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (GP60 2PE Pro) Rs.67100 Price in India - Buy MSI GP60 2PE Leopard (424IN) Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (GP60 2PE Pro) Online - MSI : Flipkart. )

See the overpricing thing I was talking about?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 4, 2015)

Yes those are very good suggestions,undoudebtdly.
But the fact remains, has @OP got any acquaintance in US?
Brother comparing the MSI Notebook,but in terms of overpricing don't you think that the XOTIC PC if sold in India will cost similar or may be a little more than that of the other model?

We have to take into account the Customs duty + $ conversion rate + Taxes...which is always a severe load factor for us the Indians. Think about the Computer Parts, Laptops, Electronics, and More - Newegg.com site,they have opened(perhaps) to India with Rs. valuation of their products. Just compare the price with the US$ and you know that the Indian pricing is always high compared to that of the US$. It is a bound on our neck dictated by terms of economy which we have to bear.


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Mar 4, 2015)

The thing is i dont want a pc... Laptops can be roamed from one place to another without any hassle... and i travel a lot. So assembled pc is no option for me. I was looking on lenovo Y50 ( it has been advertised greatly on media's ) and i like it the thing is its a little bit expensive around 80k. 

Just wanted to know it should not overheat while playing heavy games, thats what bothering me.

Also if there is other gaming laptops which will run atleast 3-4 years in high settings , please suggest me


----------



## $hadow (Mar 4, 2015)

Abhishekrocked said:


> The thing is i dont want a pc... Laptops can be roamed from one place to another without any hassle... and i travel a lot. So assembled pc is no option for me. I was looking on lenovo Y50 ( it has been advertised greatly on media's ) and i like it the thing is its a little bit expensive around 80k.
> 
> Just wanted to know it should not overheat while playing heavy games, thats what bothering me.
> 
> Also if there is other gaming laptops which will run atleast 3-4 years in high settings , please suggest me



Nope. There is no gaming laptop which can run the games in high for a period as long as 4 years.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 4, 2015)

Abhishekrocked said:


> The thing is i dont want a pc... Laptops can be roamed from one place to another without any hassle... and i travel a lot. So assembled pc is no option for me. I was looking on lenovo Y50 ( it has been advertised greatly on media's ) and i like it the thing is its a little bit expensive around 80k.
> 
> Just wanted to know it should not overheat while playing heavy games, thats what bothering me.
> 
> Also if there is other gaming laptops which will run atleast 3-4 years in high settings , please suggest me



If you think Y50 is expensive, get the FORCE 16GC (29-029) I suggested from an acquaintance in USA.

4 years is too much to ask. I'm worried that 960M may not be able to handle games 2-2.5 years from now.


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Mar 4, 2015)

Na i cant get from USA ... also if any services or repairs required i cant get it quickly. 

I am in keen interest for Y50 Lenovo [ Also Lenovo showroom below my building , so no tension of service and repairs ] .

The only prob that is bothering me is of overheating , that i get while playing games and shoudnt get lags while having 4-5 application opened. 

Also Which Y50 model i should go for ....


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 4, 2015)

Abhishekrocked said:


> Na i cant get from USA ... also if any services or repairs required i cant get it quickly.
> 
> I am in keen interest for Y50 Lenovo [ Also Lenovo showroom below my building , so no tension of service and repairs ] .
> 
> ...



The one with maxwell 4 gb 860M.

You have to sacrifice on the service part if you want a gaming laptop that cheap. For 51k, that's a steal.

Unless you are planning to run 2 or more games simultaneously, I don't see how it'll lag.


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Mar 4, 2015)

Na i will run 1 game only at a time.... that's my rule... 

That 51k laptop is it available via flipkart ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 4, 2015)

Abhishekrocked said:


> Na i will run 1 game only at a time.... that's my rule...
> 
> That 51k laptop is it available via flipkart ?



You seriously think that a VFM Xotic PC exclusive laptop would be available on Flipkart while its still unavailable on Amazon, ebay, aliexpress or newegg? 
Don't rely on India if you want electronics at good price.


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Mar 4, 2015)

Also i am hearing y50 lenovo has a bad screen  , just checked out via flipkart reviews . 

I mean how bad it is ?? anyone here using y50 lenovo can give me some reviews about it ?

- - - Updated - - -

I am hearing this Xotic for the first time in my life , never heard of it yet... searched flipkart and other online stores bad luck . 

Anyways i cant order it in usa , then customs charges and all. It would be better to buy little bit extra for service part. You never know when your laptop will hang or some prob. -_-


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 4, 2015)

Abhishekrocked said:


> Also i am hearing y50 lenovo has a bad screen  , just checked out via flipkart reviews .



Didn't I pointed that out in post #7 above? 



Abhishekrocked said:


> I mean how bad it is ?? anyone here using y50 lenovo can give me some reviews about it ?



Go to this thread:
*www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/182325-lenovo-y50-thread.html



Abhishekrocked said:


> I am hearing this Xotic for the first time in my life , never heard of it yet... searched flipkart and other online stores bad luck .



Xotic PC is a reseller like Flipkart. They're USA exclusive but ship worldwide. You'll waste time if you go searching for it in India. They have the best VFM laptops out there.


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Mar 4, 2015)

Ok will search for it.. shipping and all.. xD

Lets see


----------



## Akshay Biyani (Mar 5, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> There are no gaming laptops for 50-60k. Best you can get are multimedia laptops like Lenovo Z50 which have 840M which is minimum for games on low settings. But in coming 1-2 years, it will not be enough.
> Better to get a desktop assembled if you want to play games or increase your budget to 80k and get Lenovo y50 with 860M
> Gaming laptops have GTX 870M/960M or higher.


Cmon guys stop doing this. Even if fk increased y50 price doesn't mean it's 80k everywhere. Anyone can get y50 with 4gb gfx [MENTION=56127]max[/MENTION] 72k. Anyways the gigabyte seems awesome. Also I suggest Op to wait for y50 with 960m and ips display. Might launch under 80k within a month or two.


----------



## Akshay Biyani (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh yeah one more thing the y50 display sucks.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 5, 2015)

Yup Xotic PC is a vfm but service will be a hassle. But in laptops if you take proper care there is less chance you will need any service.


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Mar 8, 2015)

I am still in search for a good gaming laptop ... i was very much interested on y50.. but that screen display disappoint me. 

Anyways i have heard that y70 has ips display and a little bit upgrade of y50 , any news when it will be available in india ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 8, 2015)

^ Lenovo India ain't releasing it here.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 8, 2015)

And if they will it will be a crippled down version of y70.


----------



## Minion (Mar 8, 2015)

Abhishekrocked said:


> Just wanted to know it should not overheat while playing heavy games, thats what bothering me.



All laptop will heat during gaming.

- - - Updated - - -



Abhishekrocked said:


> I am still in search for a good gaming laptop ... i was very much interested on y50.. but that screen display disappoint me.
> 
> Anyways i have heard that y70 has ips display and a little bit upgrade of y50 , any news when it will be available in india ?



For your budget you can't get true gaming laptop you can always go for premium models from manufactures that can have good GPU.

- - - Updated - - -

You may go with Lenovo Y510P (59-389687) but still it costs 67k.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 8, 2015)

Y510p isn't worth it, certainly not with 755M when the FORCE 16GC (29-029) even with added customs and shipping will cost less than 65k.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 9, 2015)

Y510p is great if you can get the SLI variant.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 9, 2015)

^Nope, to SLI, he'll need to import the ultrabay GPU and 755M SLI still performs lower than a single 860M


----------



## $hadow (Mar 10, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^Nope, to SLI, he'll need to import the ultrabay GPU and 755M SLI still performs lower than a single 860M



Yeah I know about that but if the SLI is attached with the laptop he will not need to import the ultrabay separately.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 10, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Yeah I know about that but if the SLI is attached with the laptop he will not need to import the ultrabay separately.



Indian Y510p didn't have it. Lenovo India never imported the ultrabay GPU. How can SLI GPU had been attached with the laptop? 
The SLI will also require an upgrade of the power brick to 120W from 90W i think.

Bottom line is its not worth buying when you can import a laptop with 860M for <65k.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 10, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Indian Y510p didn't have it. Lenovo India never imported the ultrabay GPU. How can SLI GPU had been attached with the laptop?
> The SLI will also require an upgrade of the power brick to 120W from 90W i think.
> 
> Bottom line is its not worth buying when you can import a laptop with 860M for <65k.



I thought that OP was thinking of importing y510p. My bad.


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Mar 10, 2015)

I dunt have any idea about have to buy lappy from Xotic pc.. and top of that never ever known about these shipping things.

So if someone can guide me how to buy via shipping , would be glad .

If it is worth , will then buy that Xotic 860M lappy.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 10, 2015)

I haven't had got the chance to get a laptop from Xotic PC yet. But this is how I would do it.

1. First of all, configure it the way you want it from here:
XOTIC PC | FORCE 16GC (29-029) w/ 860M (MSI GE60 ApachePro Barebones)

2. Note down the discounted price and then proceed to live-chat or email with the support
3. Ask for further discounts and freebies if you may get any.
4. Ask them about shipping charges and custom duties and how to pay them.
5. Note everything as it'll be required for comparison later.
6. Now, take the price which you were offered in point no 3. and go to ppobox.com
7. Open the live-chat support and ask them same as in point no 4.
8. Note everything on a separate page for side by side comparison.
9. Chose whatever totals for cheaper and ask them about method of payment.
10. Pay them and wait for your laptop to arrive.


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Mar 21, 2015)

OK , after searching through Xotic PC shipping and all stuff.... I didn't find it that worth to risk my money where if some fault comes in my lappy I have to send that lappy via shipping and all.... it's just to time consuming.

Anyways after this I visited Lenovo showroom .... I asked for y50 gaming laptop with IPS display and bang... there was !!!!!!!!!!! 


I asked him when did lenovo released y50 with IPS display on 8 GB ram version . He said it has been modified by lenovo from march manufacturing units... I was so happy at that time. I just bought it straight away... I placed the order it will come on Wednesday . Fingers crossed 

By the way the price is 79k with all accessories coming with it and main thing is it comes with IPS UHD display ..... there was a demo of that lappy I didn't find any screen problems in it , I viewed from different angles and all  I find it same xD

Will report you as soon as I get it


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 21, 2015)

Abhishekrocked said:


> OK , after searching through Xotic PC shipping and all stuff.... I didn't find it that worth to risk my money where if some fault comes in my lappy I have to send that lappy via shipping and all.... it's just to time consuming.
> 
> Anyways after this I visited Lenovo showroom .... I asked for y50 gaming laptop with IPS display and bang... there was !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



4k UHD and 79k  Is it with maxwell 4 GB 860M? 
Lenovo finally fixing the Indian y50  

What is the price without extra accessories?


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Mar 21, 2015)

Yup I asked thrice for IPS and Maxwell Architecture thing .... he confirmed me thrice 

I didn't ask for price without accessories ..... maybe 1-2k less .

- - - Updated - - -

He also says there is 16 GB version coming in next week launch .... somewhat in  1,17,000 rs range ....  IPS UHD display and with Maxwell thing


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 21, 2015)

Don't you think its absurd that 8 GB ram version costs 80k while 16 GB ram version is priced 117k 
If the 37k extra is for just that additional 8 GB ram, then only a stupid person would buy it.


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Mar 21, 2015)

My budget is max 85k....... so I couldn't even take it if I had to.

I dunt know about memory expansion and stuff... but it should have expansion slot to increase ram , right ? 

I am searching if this 8GB ram version has expansion slot or not .... and ya that 16 GB version has higher GB of SSD then this 8 GB version dunt know how much thou...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 21, 2015)

Abhishekrocked said:


> My budget is max 85k....... so I couldn't even take it if I had to.
> 
> I dunt know about memory expansion and stuff... but it should have expansion slot to increase ram , right ?
> 
> I am searching if this 8GB ram version has expansion slot or not .... and ya that 16 GB version has higher GB of SSD then this 8 GB version dunt know how much thou...



I don't think they'll be using more than a 250 GB SSD which is around 8-9k and an extra 8 GB ram costing around 5k. Lets make the total 15k. What about the rest 22k?
Unless they have GTX 980M I don't see why people would buy a y50 for ~120k.


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Mar 22, 2015)

I am still not confirm on specification on 16 GB ram version.

I will ask him for more specifications on 16 GB ram version... will let you know about it as soon as I get it.


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Mar 24, 2015)

Ok I have cleared with him... that one with 16 GB version comes with IPS UHD display for 1,07,000 . the rest of the config remains the same.

Only diff is that this 16GB version comes with IPS UHD display , while that of 8 GB comes with no UHD but IPS display.


----------



## abhidbz (Mar 24, 2015)

You have mentioned here that you were able to obtain the new 2015 edition of Y50 with IPS display along with Nvidia GTX 960m for 79k, as a soon to be a Y50 buyer myself was curious from where (City/Branch name) did you make the purchase from?  (I've been waiting for the IPS display to hit the shelves for ages now!). Any response is much appreciated.

Regards,
Abhishek


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 24, 2015)

Abhishekrocked said:


> Ok I have cleared with him... that one with 16 GB version comes with IPS UHD display for 1,07,000 . the rest of the config remains the same.
> 
> Only diff is that this 16GB version comes with IPS UHD display , while that of 8 GB comes with no UHD but IPS display.


IPS is fine, 860M will cri if you play games at UHD resolution. Thanks for getting it cleared. I can do with FHD display and 970M/980M instead of UHD and 860M.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 24, 2015)

UHD will be going to make the card suffer. Better use it with fhd and enjoy the ultra setting game play.


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Mar 25, 2015)

2015 edition mean 2015 manufacturing units....    not any new edition ... sorry for overstating that.

Both the 16 GB version also 8GB version comes with 860M ... that 960M has not been released yet in INDIA , and will not be for 4-5 months aleast. When it will be released who knows 

I got today lenevo y50 it looks amazing... for the screen problem you can adjust brightness and power option setting ( few tweaks ) . I am using FHD IPS display now. Run few games like Battlefield 4 , FIFA 15 , DOTA 2 . It runs amazing and looks amazing. 

The only downside i felt is that it may have been better display like 10%. But its certainly a improvement from my HP pavilion DV6 laptop which i have purchased 3-4 years ago ( 220M graphic card it had ). Felt a huge difference in graphics xD

Anyways it you are thinking about going for y50 please bang on go for it. And if you have extra money it will be 100% worth to buy 16GB version lappy with UHD IPS display. But if you can wait for 5-9 months please wait and buy 960M edition one. 


Thanks Digit Forum for giving me guidance for buying lappy.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 25, 2015)

Abhishekrocked said:


> 2015 edition mean 2015 manufacturing units....    not any new edition ... sorry for overstating that.
> 
> Both the 16 GB version also 8GB version comes with 860M ... that 960M has not been released yet in INDIA , and will not be for 4-5 months aleast. When it will be released who knows
> 
> ...



That 16 GB version would be wasted even if it had 960M and UHD screen. It's better to get 970M or 980M + FHD screen than getting 960M + UHD screen.

In those 5-9 months, games will start to push 860M to the limit. Don't know how much 960M will be able to handle.


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Mar 25, 2015)

Hmmmm.... still i am not that extreme hardcore gamer. 860M is fine for me now 

But i agree with you on this putting more than 1 lakh rs on 16GB version is i think a little bit waste if 960M and higher graphic cards are coming in 5-9 months.


----------



## sggupta95 (Mar 25, 2015)

Abhishekrocked said:


> 2015 edition mean 2015 manufacturing units....    not any new edition ... sorry for overstating that.
> 
> Both the 16 GB version also 8GB version comes with 860M ... that 960M has not been released yet in INDIA , and will not be for 4-5 months aleast. When it will be released who knows
> 
> ...



thanks for the info.so they just replaced the screen,and everything else is the same.
though it's not like there's much difference between 860m and 960m,as the 960m is basically just an oced 860m
can you tell us how much you finally got it for?
79k seems like they increased the price a lot for just replacing the screen,considering i think thatpeople could get y50 for 73-74k.


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Mar 26, 2015)

I dunt know about 74-75k thou. My bill amounts says lappy price is 75k but the tax thing gets around 79k. I am happy at least they tried to improve the screen instead of neglecting it. Paying a little bit of 3-4k for something which will last longer and better while using it I don't mind it when you are paying in range of 70-80k. 

Also I updated nvidia graphic card drivers it improved a lot ..... the colors look good now instead of slightly dark.


----------



## abhidbz (Mar 26, 2015)

As long as I am getting an IPS display instead of the TN panel, I'll be happy. I had called a Lenovo Exclusive showroom in Mumbai and they weren't really sure if the Y50 comes with an IPS display. So now I'm wondering where I'll be able to get the Y50 in Pune/Mumbai with the IPS display, any help is appreciated!


----------



## rhyansy (Mar 26, 2015)

MSI GE60 is with GTX960M and is available already in India. Here are the FPS results for Far Cry 4.
*fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/11080965_974026105941494_6555343641917950414_n.jpg?oh=d415b87c81045ab2ac299ba8b9b37cfd&oe=55AE5FC8&__gda__=1436947265_2bf53bd6418387fb684a4b77adf89ebb


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 26, 2015)

rhyansy said:


> MSI GE60 is with GTX960M and is available already in India. Here are the FPS results for Far Cry 4.



OP's budget was 50 to 60k and not 50+60 = 110k 
And even if it was 110k, he could've bought a laptop with 870M or 970M from azom within 110k. Again overpricing is the main issue of MSI   [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION].


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 17, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> OP's budget was 50 to 60k and not 50+60 = 110k
> And even if it was 110k, he could've bought a laptop with 870M or 970M from azom within 110k. Again overpricing is the main issue of MSI   [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION].



Dude, how much does AXOM EXIGO laptops cost? Their website dont show any pre built models


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 19, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Dude, how much does AXOM EXIGO laptops cost? Their website dont show any pre built models


Ask them for a quote with specifications of your choice.


----------



## skeletor13th (Jun 19, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Dude, how much does AXOM EXIGO laptops cost? Their website dont show any pre built models



Talked to the guy from AZOM, apparantly you can buy 970m laptop  in approx. 92K+5%tax=97K ..... shipping all over India.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 19, 2015)

skeletor13th said:


> Talked to the guy from AZOM, apparantly you can buy 970m laptop  in approx. 92K+5%tax=97K ..... shipping all over India.



Can we get a decent model for like Rs60k.  With a bare minimum GDDR5 based graphics card and the least minimum CPU that wont bottleneck the GPU. Its embarrassing to buy a 1 lakh laptop...no matter how much Value for money it gives ..


----------



## skeletor13th (Jun 19, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Can we get a decent model for like Rs60k.  With a bare minimum GDDR5 based graphics card and the least minimum CPU that wont bottleneck the GPU.



They only got laptops with 970m and 980m so Nope for something around 60k.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 21, 2015)

Ok is there any laptop with GDDR5 graphics under Rs 60k?


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Jun 21, 2015)

There's no DDR5 under 60k. The most value for money item you can buy is the G551J(whatever it is) at 60k and it gets you DDR3 950m from ebay.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 22, 2015)

Rohan Rathi said:


> There's no DDR5 under 60k. The most value for money item you can buy is the G551J(whatever it is) at 60k and it gets you DDR3 950m from ebay.


Llink plz.. I cant find it anywhere


----------



## ichigomady (Jun 22, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Llink plz.. I cant find it anywhere



I guess,he is talking about GL552jx.

Asus GL552JX-CN009H ROG Series GL552JX Core i7 (4th Gen) - (8 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 8.1/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Rs.69000 Price in India - Buy Asus GL552JX-CN009H ROG Series GL552JX Core i7 (4th Gen) - (8 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 8.1/2 GB Graphics)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 22, 2015)

ichigomady said:


> I guess,he is talking about GL552jx.
> 
> Asus GL552JX-CN009H ROG Series GL552JX Core i7 (4th Gen) - (8 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 8.1/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Rs.69000 Price in India - Buy Asus GL552JX-CN009H ROG Series GL552JX Core i7 (4th Gen) - (8 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 8.1/2 GB Graphics)



DDR3 950M isn't worth over 60k.


----------



## ichigomady (Jun 22, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> DDR3 950M isn't worth over 60k.


Is there any laptop with 950m below 60k???


----------



## Gagan Gera (Jun 22, 2015)

Asus ROG GL552JX DM087D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" Full HD 4GB Graphics | eBay

The listing has ended.. Wait for the new stock.


----------



## BakBob (Jul 10, 2015)

Gagan Gera said:


> Asus ROG GL552JX DM087D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" Full HD 4GB Graphics | eBay
> 
> The listing has ended.. Wait for the new stock.



Any ideas when will it re-stock? I am very much interested in buying one ASAP.


----------

